# Posta massiva



## mamyblue

Ciao,
devo tradurre "Posta Massiva" in un testo dedicato alle telecomunicazioni/ spedizioni postali...è più corretto usare _*Poste Massive*_ o _*Courrier Massif* ?_
Grazie


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble que les dénominations correspondantes sont :
_Envoyez en *grande quantité* : Pour les *envois en masse* *de courriers*_
http://www.laposte.fr/Entreprise/Entreprise-Professionnel/Acces-direct/Acces-dedies-par-profil/Moyennes-et-grandes-entreprises
 
« _Courrier en masse_ » pourrait convenir ?


----------



## mamyblue

Je pense que cela peut aller.
Merci


----------



## Anaiss

Link
Envoi en nombre/volume?


----------



## Corsicum

Anaiss said:


> Link
> Envoi en nombre


Effectivement, c'est ça : Envoi en nombre


----------



## Anaiss

Grazie, la mia era solo una supposizione. Avevo guardato il link che hai postato e mi chiedevo se non potesse avvicinarsi a "posta massiva".


----------



## mamyblue

Grazie a tutti, siete stati di grande aiuto


----------

